# Sunday Special - TRIVIAL PURSUIT



## luckytrim (Oct 21, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]    Sunday Special - TRIVIAL PURSUIT
      
GEOGRAPHY
1. Concerning New York city’s SOHO district, what does SOHO  stand for ?
2. What is Europe’s longest river ?
3. What is the official language of Latvia ?

COOKING AND ENTERTAINMENT
4. Which member of the Rolling Stones was 47 when he started  dating 13 year-old Mandy Smith, his future wife ?
5. What TV series did Kim Catrall describe as “A Valentine to  being single’ ? 
6. Who’s $20 million for ‘King Kong’ was the highest fee paid  to a Director in advance of production ?

HISTORY
7. Who designed the famous collection of buildings in Oak Park  Illinois ?
8. Only one US President was born in Illinois ; name  Him...
9. What country did the Romans call Hibernia ?

ARTS AND LITERATURE
10. What was the first ‘James Bond’ novel ?
11. What Rock star wrote the music for the stage version of  ‘Billy Elliot’ ?
12. What word does Marcy use to address Peppermint Patty in  the ‘Peanuts’ comic strip ?

SCIENCE AND NATURE
13. What company was founded by Edwin Land ?
14. What breakfast item is made from Seville oranges  ?
15. What’s the second-most common element in the Sun after  hydrogen ? 
SPORTS AND LEISURE
16. What’s the name of the line that runs across a Snooker  Table ?
17. What color jacket is awarded to the winner of the Masters  Golf Tournament ?  
18. What does an anemometer measure ? 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. 
.
.
.
.
.
1. South of Houston (Street)
2. the Volga
3. Latvian
4. Bill Wyman
5. ‘Sex and the City’
6. Peter Jackson
7. Frank Lloyd Wright
8. Ronald Reagan 
9. Ireland
10. ‘Casino Royale’
11. Elton John
12. Sir
13. Polaroid
14. Marmalade
15. Helium
16. Balk Line
17. Green
18. Wind  Speed
















[/FONT]


----------

